# Old Koler engine question.



## mjn61 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Old Kohler engine question.*

I just came into a K 91 Kohler 4 hp engine, can anybody tell me when they made them?


----------



## mjn61 (Jul 10, 2006)

I found the info I wanted. If you search around Kohler's web site enough you'll find it.


----------

